# Volkswagen junkyards in Pa?



## VR-4life (Aug 21, 2007)

wasn't sure where to post this but would anyone happen to know exactly where there's a volkswagen junkyard? preferably around philly area? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Richness (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Volkswagen junkyards in Pa? (VR-4life)*

Hey its always nice to find a Junkyard, never know what you'll find, and VW junkyard sad but...its like heaven.
One in Strattanville, PA Bob's Volksworld, near exit
11,I-80 Phone # 814-764-5263
http://theserviceadvisor.com/p....html this website seems helpful
Best of luck finding what you need.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Volkswagen junkyards in Pa? (VR-4life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR-4life* »_wasn't sure where to post this but would anyone happen to know exactly where there's a volkswagen junkyard? preferably around philly area? Any help would be greatly appreciated.

L&T Enterprizes in Allentown, PA (near Lehigh Valley Airport) on Airport Road.
It's not a "U-pull-it" type.
There is also one in New Castle, DE (coincidentally, iirc, near Airport Rd, by the New Castle airport). It used to be a "U-pull-it" type, until people started ripping them off.
then... http://www.car-part.com


----------



## VR-4life (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: Volkswagen junkyards in Pa? (GT17V)*

Hey i can't thank you guys enough. I appreciate the help. Cheers all!


----------



## Richness (Dec 4, 2007)

I know the few questions ive had have been answered well and promptly so i figure ill try and do the same cheers


----------

